# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  ToolBoomBox

## PlatypusGardens

Not a lot of metalwork involved but I'll put it here anyway  :Biggrin:                                  
Works as is but needs a few little bits done to it.
Put together over about 6 hours and probably the same amount of beers    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

So the bass drivers were out of that center speaker (3rd pic above) and I added some mids from another surround speaker, split them up in left and right, and am running them through crossovers from yet another speaker system, and it works pretty well. 
Could do with some little tweeters of course, but still works well like this with the treble turned to the max on the amp and bass about halfway.   
The covering behind the holes is Crimsafe mesh, with a bit of old speaker cloth behind it to hide the drivers. 
Still need to sort out the wiring and set up flush mounted line in and 12V in, or put the 12V transformer in the box and just have a socket on the box for plugging the 240V lead in, so there's no cables attached and dangling when moving it around.    :Smilie:

----------


## sol381

Bloody hell. very cool..the vintage look is ok but wonder how the box would look gloss powder coated..did you cut the holes with a large holesaw...So the speakers are going to be active so does that mean you have a line in whereby you can plug say an mp3 player straight in...i think a couple of small tweeters between the speakers would be good...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh I'm gonna give it a coat of that Xtroll clear when it's all done, to give it a bit of rusty shine.
I'm always on the lookout for weathered old boxes like this but they're hard to come by.
They're either gal or have been smashed/run over by a ute or too big and heavy.
This one weighs bugger all empty so the only weight is the drivers.
...which makes it a bit front heavy hehe 
Might put a battery in it too to make it portable.    
Dunno if you saw this one I made a while back -> http://www.renovateforum.com/f249/gh...oombox-116450/    
Holes were done with holesaw in drillpress  
Yes line in for phone/iPod/whatever.
The amp is a Lepai 2020A  http://www.cnet.com/au/products/lepai-lp-2020a-plus/ 
Good little cheap amps for projects like this.
 I've used them a fair bit and flogged them to the limit.
If the load is too much they just cut out, turn the volume down and it clicks back in.    
I should be able to squeeze in some little tweeters as well if I move the mids a bit.
As long as I can fit them behind the mesh.
Don't want anything external on this to keep it as clean as possible.
The control knobs on the side will either have the chrome sanded off or be replaced with something a bit less obvious and plastic looking.....    :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

You got me checking them out on eBay.  And I found a few other Lepai products that might appeal to you:  
Built in FM tuner, and a remote control: 2 20W MA120 Mini USB SD CAR Amplifier Remote Digital Audio MP3 FM Radio Hifi 12V | eBay 
This one has a USB socket, so you could charge your phone and play music from it: LP168HA CAR Amplifier Audio Stereo 2 1 Hifi Channel 2X40W SUB Output Super Bass | eBay

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You got me checking them out on eBay.  And I found a few other Lepai products that might appeal to you:  
> Built in FM tuner, and a remote control: 2 20W MA120 Mini USB SD CAR Amplifier Remote Digital Audio MP3 FM Radio Hifi 12V | eBay

  I wouldn't bother with that one.
There's millions of them going around, all get pretty rubbish reviews.
And, really....it has way too many functions to be working properly at $30....   :Unsure:     

> This one has a USB socket, so you could charge your phone and play music from it: LP168HA CAR Amplifier Audio Stereo 2 1 Hifi Channel 2X40W SUB Output Super Bass | eBay

  that looks a bit better.
Might look in to that.  
I have a couple of the Lepai 838 which have a separate "SUPER BASS" output, which is quite useless....
But in one of my boomboxes I use the SUPER BASS output to run the VU meters, which is handy, as the output has its own volume control so you can have the VU meters dancing at low speaker volumes   :Smilie:    
Lepai are cheap, and the quality is dropping but the 2020 is still considered to be the best.
There's a few websites with good instructions on how to replace a few capacitors and "beef it up" but I have yet to venture there.
Maybe one day.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Havingg a bit of a cleanout in the electronics department, stripping some useful bits from random bits of gear
All sorts of stuff. 
trimpots, knobs, 240V sockets, on/off switches....          
Aaaaand some 12V input sockets...
Yay just what I need.    :Biggrin:

----------


## Armers

Looking awesome mate... Make a few more and then down to the local market to fund the beers for future products!! 
Cheers

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Looking awesome mate... Make a few more and then down to the local market to fund the beers for future products!! 
> Cheers

  Thanks 
Yeh I really wanna start making them to sell, but am thinking it would be easiest/best to source some half decent 2.1 computer speaker systems and use them. 
That way I'm not doing any wiring, as such, just putting a system in a box with a power cord and a line in cable.
They'll all sound the same, and I don't have to worry about buying separate components etc and can spend more time making a cool box. 
Also not sure about the legalities of selling DIY electrical gear...but I'm sure I'd be in serious poopoo if someone's house burns down and they find a home made stereo in the ashes....    :Smilie:

----------


## Armers

> Also not sure about the legalities of selling DIY electrical gear...but I'm sure I'd be in serious poopoo if someone's house burns down and they find a home made stereo in the ashes....

  
Wonder how these guys get around that then?   
Cheers

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Wonder how these guys get around that then?   
> Cheers

  
Dunno....probably have a licensed electrician signing off on their work? 
I had a chat to the guy in Melbourne in the "Jukecase" shop, as I just happened to stumble upon it when I was there a few years back. 
They're not cheap but he reckons a fair bit of work goes in to each one, with specifically designed crossovers for each case etc.   
I don't think anyone would question the safety when buying something like this off me, but I don't want to take any chances.   :Smilie:

----------


## Armers

Yeah true, and yeah they've probably got someone signing them off.  
No they're not cheap and based on the prices it looks like a lot would have to go into to it to justify some of those numbers!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Jukecase  https://jukecase.com

----------


## Armers

That more the one i was thinking about.. Not the link i originally posted (that was my first google hit). 
Cheers

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh it's a cool concept but a bit overdone these days. 
Hard to stay original.
My rusty rat style works for me and always gets lots of positive feedback.  :Smilie:

----------


## Spottiswoode

If you stay away from playing with 240v I can't see too much drama with electrical safety. we are still allowed to play with auto electrics AFAIK without a licence, unlike 240v. Sticking with 12v means you can play with car stereo stuff too.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I you stay away from playing with 240v I can't see too much drama with electrical safety, we are still allowed to play with auto electrics without a licence unlike 240v.

  
Perhaps, but it's the time factor as well.
Dropping a complete amp/speaker system in to a box as compared to 
Finding suitable speakers, either buying individual drivers or dismantling cabinets
Building new cabinets to sit inside the box
Hooking it up to an amp
Getting a PSU for said amp
Probably doing a bit of soldering
Plus whatever else 
I don't mind spending a couple of weeks building a boombox but it's not viable if I'm gonna make them to sell for a couple of hundred bucks....  :Unsure:   
And it doesn't have to sound THAT good.
A small computer speaker system will be more than sufficient as long as the box looks cool.
People will buy it for the looks more than the sound.   :Smilie:  
I'll also rest easy knowing it can be knocked around a bit and nothing will happen.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Even looking at those Jukecases.....people think $500 is a lot, but take in to account maybe $150-200 of parts and materials, setting it all up, lining the box with plywood, wiring, etc etc plus hourly rate, rent for premises, website.......it's still pretty cheap.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

If/when I make some to sell it'll be from random stuff like mini-Weber BBQs, beer kegs, old welder casings as well as home made boxes

----------


## commodorenut

> If you stay away from playing with 240v I can't see too much drama with electrical safety. we are still allowed to play with auto electrics AFAIK without a licence, unlike 240v. Sticking with 12v means you can play with car stereo stuff too.

   That is exactly how you do it. 
You supply a new, approved 240V>12V plugpack purchased from a retail outlet, and then anything you do beyond that is open slather. 
The only legal part (in contact with 240V) is covered by the manufacturer & retailer of the plugpack - which will also be double-insulated, so no need to continue an earth wire and ensure it's integrity. 
Don't be tempted to re-purpose a PC power supply though, as they aren't really a consumer level unit, and because the chassis is metal, you need to ensure a proper earth for the whole project - which can't be guaranteed at end-user level.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That is exactly how you do it. 
> You supply a new, approved 240V>12V plugpack purchased from a retail outlet, and then anything you do beyond that is open slather. 
> The only legal part (in contact with 240V) is covered by the manufacturer & retailer of the plugpack - which will also be double-insulated, so no need to continue an earth wire and ensure it's integrity.

  mhm    

> Don't be tempted to re-purpose a PC power supply though, as they aren't really a consumer level unit, and because the chassis is metal, you need to ensure a proper earth for the whole project - which can't be guaranteed at end-user level.

  
no, I'm talking about buying a complete, stand-alone, powered computer speaker system.
No tampering or fiddling.
240V power cable and plug.
Line in with 3.5mm plug.
That's it. 
Just put in box and away it goes.   
Basically something like this
(first google result)  http://www.harveynorman.com.au/logit...w&gclsrc=aw.ds

----------


## SilentButDeadly

You just need a pair of full range drivers like some of the  little Fostex or Visaton range plus a simple amplifier module (again Visaton do one). 
Don't forget to stuff the toolbox with a bit of cushion foam or similar otherwise it might sound a little tinny  :Wink:

----------


## r3nov8or

Looks great! For a future project you could even up the weight by facing two front and two back. Would sound 'full' no matter where is was placed.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Not a huge fan of those sorts of setups, but I have considered a square or cylindrical setup with drivers facing in all directions....   :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Not a huge fan of those sorts of setups, but I have considered a square or cylindrical setup with drivers facing in all directions....

  I have a couple of 45kg gas bottles that are spare...hmmm 
Hooking the shed speakers back up today. Re-hung them yesterday. Forgot how heavy a 15" coaxial driver and a square metre of 25mm chipboard can be!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I have a couple of 45kg gas bottles that are spare...hmmm

  
Separating the chambers for the bass drivers would be needed.
Still...doable if you open the bottle up (cut the top or bottom off...maybe put it on hings so you can get in if you need to)   
mmm mhm

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Looks a bit different with a coat of shiny stuff   :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

A His to the Angry Handbags hers!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I'll have to do a group shot with all the boom boxes once they're all painted and finished   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Found some suitable feet in the parts box               
And put a battery in, somewhat temporary-ish. Wanna get something smaller/lighter, but this will do for now.                 
Selector switch from the scrap box to switch between battery and 12V in at the back.          :Smilie:

----------

